# Paint creek/N. branch clinton



## zugbug (May 6, 2001)

I have been fishing the paint near the dutton rd bridge. any other access sites worth trying? Cant seem to catch anything worth while. Was out last weekend...two small browns.....out this weekend....nothin'  . well if anyone has any other spots....please advise. I havent fished much up stream.....any hints

anything will be appreciated
thanks


----------



## zugbug (May 6, 2001)

Also......what about the north branch of the Clinton???? near 32 mile and Romeo plank???? anyone ever fished it?? what are your thoughts??


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You can also access from Gunn rd. and Silverbell rd. further north. Also Kerr rd. in Bald Mountain rec. area. Never fished the north branch but heard browns were planted. You can also try East pond creek on the east side of Romeo.


----------



## zugbug (May 6, 2001)

thanks Mike...Your help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I think I fished the north branch of the Clinton years ago. We used to access at the Metropark up there, Wolcott Mill, or something like that. Water was a little on the cool side for summer so it might have had trout but all we caught were chubs, suckers, and rock bass. Very nice river though.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Don't get too discouraged yet zugbug. I have headed out to some of the same holes that I have done very well in the past and have yet to catch a trout from Paint Creek this year. I don't know if you fished it at all last year, but if you had, you will notice that the water level is way lower this year. The spots where the trout hung out last year due to stream depth are exposed now and I believe the trout have taken to hiding out under heavy structure. I have gone twice this year and may hit it again after work tonight. Downstream presentations are probably not the best at this time since the water is so low. I know the trout are in their and I have seen some large ones and have caught some decent ones in the past. Just keep trying and you will get them. As far as access, you can pretty much access the creek at any road branching off from Orion Road (Dutton, Silverbell, Adams, Gunn, Kern, etc)

As far as the North Branch of the Clinton, I had tried this north of 32 Mile Road and the river never got more than knee deep. Seemed too shallow and warm for trout although it is listed as a designated trout stream above 32 Mile Rd. Saw lots of chubs and other minnows but no trout here.


Good luck

John


----------



## Gator (Mar 8, 2001)

I have fished Paint Creek only twice, which happens to be the last two weekends and caught 4 and 6 browns respectively. I use a 8.5 ft. 5 wt. setup that is really too large for fishing the creek considering all of the overhangs.

Last weekend (4/29) waterflow was much better and I caught the fish on bead head nymphs near the Clarkston road crossing. There are some nice holes there, however casting is extremely difficult with a fly outfit.

This weekend (5/5) waterflow in the upper part of the creek was poor in my opinion, so I fished further down near downtown Rochester. The fish were rising to grayish midges and a light brown colored mayfly. I caught fish on elk hair caddis, a black midge, and the old standby Royal Coachmen.

By the way, all of the fish were small, with the largest being about 10 inches. However the action was fun because a lot of fish were rising. I just didn't have the exactly right flies or I think I would have done better.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Gator:

Glad you found some fish. The Bead Head Nymph is my favorite fly for the Paint Creek. 

Last night there were a few fish rising also to the same flies you mentioned. 

Yeah I use about the same setup as you and agree the 8.5 foot rod is a little long for the creek. I should have jumped on the 6 foot 3 weight Scott I saw at the Midwest Fly Expo  Oh well.

John


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I have fished the Paint for about the past four years, and while I have pulled a good number of bowns out, none have been of great size. 
I don't expect any monsters out of that the Paint, I just find it fun to find little nooks and crannies that I didn't realize fish were in.
I agree with JNP cook that you will have the best control and placement with a small light rod. I use a 7'6" there but I wish I had shorter.
Oh yeah, as the weather gets warmer, don't forget the darned bug spray.

Tightlines!
Amos


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I agree with Amos that for the most part you aren't going to catch many giant trout out of Paint like you might be able to expect from the Manistee or the Au Sable. The creek is just too small for a large population of large fish. Now that doesn't mean you aren't going to find the occasional large trout. In the 4 or 5 years I have been fishing the creek I have only really seen one large trout (probably 20+ inches). If you are looking for size you may want to try elsewhere. If you are looking for some challenging tight quarter fly fishing and some nice scenery with a good chance of catching some trout (on the small to medium size) then Paint Creek will do.

Heading out now to hit the creek. Hope to catch my first Paint Creek trout of the year.

Good luck

John


----------



## zugbug (May 6, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. Maybe its the fisherman and not the fish! I am a novice flyfisherman and have not yet perfected close quarters fishing. I think my roll casting could use some work.  I have a 8'6" orvis silver label.. May be a little big for the paint. I guess practice makes perfect though.


thanks....
Zugbug


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Hey Zugbug:

Here I am telling you not to get discouraged and I am near the point of exasperation  

Went out to the Paint Creek tonight and got totally skunked. Not even a chub this time. Tried some new areas in search of some deeper water with more flow. Mostly downstream of Rochester. I then went up near Silverbell but didn't fish there long as it was almost dark. Fished about 2.5 hours with no hits. Did see one riser but the pool he was in had some tricky currents and the quarter were very tight there so I couldn't get a good drift. Hate it when that happens.

Good luck. 

Maybe we will have to hit some ponds or something to catch a few fish to keep up our confidence.

Later,

John


----------

